# Slapy Stausee Tschechien



## DerAngler0502 (26. September 2017)

Hallo Liebe Angleeboard Mitglieder,

Ich fahre nächste Woche an den Slapy Stausee in Tschechien. Im Internet konnte ich leider keinerlei Informationen über den See finden, deshalb hoffe ich, dass mir einer von euch euch erzählen kann, welche Fischarten man effektiv im See beangeln kann und wie es mit eventuellen Schonzeiten aussieht. Zudem habe ich bis jetzt im Internet gelesen, dass man für das Angeln in Tschechien einen staatlichen Fischereischein und eine Gewässerkarte benötigt, mein Vermieter behauptet jedoch, dass er mir eine Karte besorgen kann und ich keine weiteren Lizenzen brauche, weiß da jemand von euch bescheid ?

Viele Grüße
Jakob


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Slapy Stausee Tschechien*

Hallo Jakob,
in Tschechien gibt es mittlerweile einen 30-Tages Fischereischein. 
Infos dazu habe ich hier mal zusammengeschrieben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329937

Den kann jeder bekommen - auch ohne Prüfung. 
Mit diesem Schein kann man dann einen Gebietserlaubnisschein kaufen. 

Das ist für Urlauber viel einfacher, 
als unseren deutschen Angelschein umschreiben zu lassen (Das ist nämlich recht viel Bürokratie!). 

Es ist also durchaus möglich, dass dir dein Vermieter sämtliche benötigten Dokumente besorgen kann!!

Bezüglich dem Slapy Stausse :
Ich habe kürzlich erst ein bisschen was zu diesem See recherchiert, weil er nicht so weit von mir weg ist und evtl. mal einen Ausflug wert wäre  

Ich schau mal was ich noch an Infos finde und stelle sie dann hier rein.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. September 2017)

*AW: Slapy Stausee Tschechien*

Hallo Jakob,
so habe kurz nochmal geschaut:

Der Slapy hat die Reviernummer 401 022 in Tschechien. 
http://www.rybaripraha.cz/obsah/401022-vltava-10-14-un-slapy

Habe dazu eine Fangstatistik zu dem Gewässer aus 2015 gefunden demnach wurden dort gefangen (sortiert nach Häufigkeit)

Karpfen
Brassen
Zander
Barsch
Karausche
Waller
Hecht
Aal
Grasfisch
Schleie
Rapfen

Hört sich so schlecht ja gar nicht an.

Was sagt denn dein Vermieter bezüglich Angelmöglichkeiten?


----------



## DerAngler0502 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Slapy Stausee Tschechien*

Hallo,
Zunächst einmal vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen. Auf Nachfrage könnte der Vermieter mir nur mitteilen, dass man alles angeln darf und das die meisten vom Ufer angeln, ein Boot steht mir jedoch auch zur Verfügung. Diese Quelle war also nicht sehr ergiebig 
Laut der Anzeige der Vermieters befindet sich die nächste Angelstelle an einem Privatstrand eines Feeienparks, laut den Fotos ist der See dort relativ schmal, ich denke ich werde dort mein Glück einfach mal mit Köfi auf Hecht und Zander und mit Harrmais etc. auf Karpfen versuchen oder auch mal mit dem Boot und der Spinnrute raus fahren, da wird dann hoffentlich mal was hängenbleiben


----------

